# Jack the cat



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm just curious. Is anyone else following Jack the cat, that Ameican Airlines lost at JFK? Apparently AA has been less than cooperative and proactive to even attempt to find him. He escaped in the baggage area.

After watching this fiasco, I will, out of principle, never fly American Airlines.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Didn't read about this, but I know when kitties/cats had to be shipped either to new owners/breeders or to myself it was one of my biggest fears. Fortunately, in all the years I was breeding, I never had one go astray or lost. Feel sorry for the owner and hope kitty shows up somewhere.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There are over 13,000 animal lovers which have "liked" the facebook page her sister created when this happened. AA is so obtuse and cavalier about finding Jack, that they have no idea what a PR blunder this is on their part.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm one of them  It's very sad though - hoping a happy ending comes, and soon.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

I had no idea about this and read a couple of articles. They were coming here to my city...that's so sad. I hope that they find him soon. He must be so scared... I really hope that he's still alive (cats are so quick to adapt to their environment, but airports are really scary and dangerous places for a kitty...especially without food...) and that he arrives safely to his new home...


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Ugh, American Airlines is awful all around. I volunteered for a group who did work in Guatemala, and the leader of the group had married a woman from there who (at the time of this story) did not speak english. They were flying to the US on AA, and when the hostess came around asking if they wanted drinks, the man ordered for his wife. 

The hostess then said, "I wasn't asking you sir, I asked HER." 

Of course, he replied "My wife can't speak english, only Spanish."

Guess what the hostess replied...? In a very insulted tone, she said "Well, I'm an AMERICAN, from TEXAS. I don't SPEAK_ spanish_!'

-_-

This, of course, is forgetting that there is a huge Spanish speaking group of people in Texas anyway. 

So yeah, this story only made me doubly determined not to fly them. They treat the people just as well as they treat the animals, and are all around bad.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm pretty certain you can find lousy service and surly flight attendants on all of the major carriers!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

This is why if I ever have to fly with my cats I will never ever check them under the plane. Poor Jack and his poor family .


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

This was the first I heard of this ... so I had to immediately go online and read about poor Jack... I am sending good wishes out to his mom and praying for a safe return. She must be going through ***, and he must be so frightened, the poor thing. I'm hoping that maybe somebody saw him and took him home ... and once they see the stories they will contact his momma.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH I've heard about Jack. I hope he's found.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard about that but was scared to read the stories less I start crying. I hope he's found soon. I would be totally losing it if that happened to me.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Terrible news.

‎"He was with Karen yesterday, and his condition was worsening. He was treated overnight, and she (and I) both had extensive conversations with the vets at Blue Pearl regarding his condition. Jack had extensive wounds on the back of his body, and the wounds were unable to heal because his skin had deteriorated due to the malnutrition that occurred while he was lost. Despite antibiotics, the infections were worsening, and his skin was continuing to deteriorate. He needed surgery to treat the wounds, but there was not enough available skin to close the wounds after the surgery. The vet compared his skin condition to having severe burns over 50-60% of his body. The vet was very clear that she had conferred with every possible doctor regarding options for Jack, but none of them left him with a substantial chance of survival and all of them involved him suffering. Jack had been through so much, and the last thing anyone wanted was for him to suffer more. Jack was bathed in love and crossed over just a few minutes ago.

We thank everyone who has gone on this journey with us. We have been introduced to people we have come to not only respect, but love. We will continue our work on this page… and will also be starting a dedicated website in Jack’s honor. We want people to understand the risks that attend putting an animal in cargo, and we hope to spur change in the industry so that no one else ever has to go through this again. We honor Jack, we honor all the other animals who have been killed, injured, or lost while being transported through cargo procedures, and we honor all of you who have taken the time to share your kindness and love with us.

Finally, we ask that if you are from the media and want to do a follow-up on this story, please contact Joanne Lynch with Blue Pearl at 815-549-7688. She will coordinate all your calls and help you get in touch with Karen. PLEASE do not call Karen or Mary Beth directly.

Thanks to all of you for your love & kindness. We still have 2 cats to transport… and a message to send to all the airlines and the government that is time to make sure all of our pets are safe when they travel. I’ll be back on this page tomorrow… blessings to all!! RIP, Jack… we’ll all see you soon."


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I just read that on their facebook page. I've been following Jack's story since he was lost. It's so sad what he went through, but I'm glad his owner Karen was there with him, and she at least has piece of mind, rather than never knowing at all, had he died in the airport before being found.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest in peace, Jack. So sad.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am glad he passed with his mama rather than lonely and scared at the airport.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sooo upset. RIP Jack.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

RIP Jack.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

RIP Jack. You were deeply loved!!! nekitty


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I so miss that cat now.  R.I.P Jack

Adlai grace is gone too now...


----------

